# One for the toy makers.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

At the Cooroy Woodwork and Craft Show, I met Bob… who makes toys… here is a photo of his table..








To see more check out the link… Here
I dedicate this post to Karson and all the guys here who make toys for charity…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

'toy's r for them'

nice kind way to make a difference


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Larry. Some nice looking toys.

Now how come you didn't get measurements for them!!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Going back today for the measurements… LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

On ya Bob.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's a lot of toys.

My 5 years old would be happy if he was there, Bob wouldn't though…

I admire the work that goes in those toys. A lot of small parts.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Stop that bloke!!! He jacked Santa!!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I went to the cooroy site and he has some great things. You want to see his castle.

Steve.


----------

